# ???? ?????????? ??????? - ???? - PChome ??



## ljfadsa3z (May 6, 2015)

,??nova????
??????????????????????????????????????????????????21??????48?????????????????????????????????
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????TBS?????????????????????????????????(??)??????????
23???7???25???????????????????????????????????????????21??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????48?????????
?????????????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------

